# Power of Sound



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I really have no idea where to post this but I think you'll find it interesting to watch:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

:T

Very cool indeed.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That's impressive.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Fascinating.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, that is very cool!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, The shape of sound. Very cool.


----------



## Tin_Ears (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd like to see the same experiment done with a perfectly round plate as well as an equilateral triangle, pentagon, hexagon, heptagon and octagon.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's quite amazing..Who would have thought sound vibrations could do that! :scratch:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's amazing. Trying to wrap my head around that and how it works?


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

Speaker art to cool


----------

